# Shopzilla ad



## licia (Sep 7, 2006)

That ad is so disturbing.  I certainly won't be going there!!!!!!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 7, 2006)

Is it a pop up?


----------



## pdswife (Sep 7, 2006)

I don't see it....


----------



## vagriller (Sep 7, 2006)

I notice that the search drop down appears under the Shopzilla ad. Not cool!

Trish, it's a random thing I think. It's not visible all the time.


----------



## pdswife (Sep 7, 2006)

ahhh. ... I guess I've just been lucky so far.

Thanks.


----------



## GB (Sep 7, 2006)

Just one more reason I love using Firefox instead of Internet Explorer. I have an ad blocker on my Firefox browser. I have not seen a single ad in years.


----------



## vagriller (Sep 7, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> Just one more reason I love using Firefox instead of Internet Explorer. I have an ad blocker on my Firefox browser. I have not seen a single ad in years.



I use FF too. Where is that setting? I just looked in Options but it didn't appear to take effect.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 7, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> Just one more reason I love using Firefox instead of Internet Explorer. I have an ad blocker on my Firefox browser. I have not seen a single ad in years.



I use Firefox too - I guess that's why I don't ever see it!!  Yep, I love Firefox!


----------



## Alix (Sep 7, 2006)

I've got IE but I still haven't seen it. The Google pop up blocker is my best buddy!


----------



## GB (Sep 7, 2006)

vagriller said:
			
		

> I use FF too. Where is that setting? I just looked in Options but it didn't appear to take effect.


It is not actually a setting. It is an ad on.

Load these two extensions and watch right away how the ads go away.

adblock
and
adblock filterset g


----------



## vagriller (Sep 7, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> It is not actually a setting. It is an ad on.
> 
> Load these two extensions and watch right away how the ads go away.
> 
> ...



GB, you da man! You're back on the Christmas card list!


----------



## GB (Sep 7, 2006)

Glad I could help


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm with Alix. Don't see it. IE.


----------



## jkath (Sep 7, 2006)

I am so annoyed by that ad! It's so hard to get to the search option!!!
I never get pop ups, with this one exception. It may hinder new members who aren't used to the search button's location.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 7, 2006)

I don't see it.


----------



## jkath (Sep 7, 2006)

Sometimes it's there, other times it's not.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 7, 2006)

jkath, I lied. I just saw it.  I must be unconscioulsy ignoring it (sorry, Andy R.)


----------



## jkath (Sep 7, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> jkath, I lied.


For that, you must send me a large bottle of homemade limoncello.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 7, 2006)

LOL, jkath.  Would the one I made last year do?


----------



## licia (Sep 7, 2006)

That is the only popup I'm getting. We have a blocker, but that is the one -only comes up on the DC site. Irrrrrrrrrrrritating!


----------

